

Mindfulness Can Literally Change Your Brain - elmar
https://hbr.org/2015/01/mindfulness-can-literally-change-your-brain

======
Toast_
I wonder if 'being mindful' could be exchanged with studying Philosophy? The
practice of "non-judgmental, present-moment awareness" sounds a bit like the
PSR.

[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/sufficient-
reason/](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/sufficient-reason/)

